# Newbee from Western Ma.



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## tnfiddler (May 11, 2014)

Welcome Tom, from East TN. I was in Ludlow a couple of years ago. I shot skeet with someone I met up there while working in Chicopee


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck this year. Try to start with two packages or nucleus hives if you have the resources. Good luck on the swarms also.


----------



## camprn (Feb 16, 2012)

Warm colors in Deerfield will be offering education, he may also have some extra packages. Don't miss Mass Field Day in June, in Amherst. http://www.warmcolorsapiary.com/BeeEducation.asp


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for the link Camprn, I'll check them out.


----------



## camprn (Feb 16, 2012)

FYI, the Mass Field Day is free and Dan Conlan usually posts details about the event on the Warm Colors web site. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome! If I can help in any way let me know. Check out Pearl City Apiary in my signature.


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

Tom,
Welcome 
You can still get a few packages. Try Autumn morning Farm for some locally raised packages. Much better than the GA packages
http://autumnmorningfarm.com/index.html


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Tom!


----------

